

New Toronto JavaScript Hackers Meetup Group - camwest
http://www.meetup.com/torontojshackers/

======
camwest
Hey folks, I started this Toronto JS Hackers meetup group to bring people who
want to hack on open source projects together. I'm particularly interested in
testing what you build and teaching people how to pair program while coding
JavaScript.

I've set up the first meetup date as the 11th of July and if you're interested
in hacking for a night at our office you should come by.

I'm also interested in having other people set up events in Toronto which
involve learning more about JavaScript and the thriving eco-system surrounding
it.

Sincerely, Cameron

